# Eugene Latsko - Snow Breath



## Grim_Universe (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow! That was really hard. My last piece pushed a virtual orchestra to the limits: fast strings and woodwinds passages have always been a problem for a virtual orchestra. I used the best instruments on the market, and still had to correct problems of melodic phrases and unnatural dynamics. I will lie if I say that I had a good time correcting VI problems for several days.. Cinematic Studio Strings Solo library is the best helper here and it sounds great with Spitfire libraries. So actually I use CSSS for extra clarity and Spitfire libs for wideness and ambience.
I hope that the video won't be banned:


----------



## John Busby (Dec 14, 2017)

Eugene, this is splendid man!


----------



## patrick76 (Dec 14, 2017)

Very nice. I think I can feel a bit of that icy air


----------



## NoamL (Dec 14, 2017)

Incredible production from start to finish. The writing's great too!

I'll try to listen critically later but right now I'm amazed by every aspect of this.


----------



## Grim_Universe (Dec 15, 2017)

Guys, thank you very much. That was tough as I said. The real problem is that you have to tweak the dynamics of even inaudible instruments to make everything sound smooth. If you won't, then you will not exactly hear, but feel that something isn't right with the orchestral texture..


----------



## JPQ (Dec 16, 2017)

Also video is nice not only music. I know this forum is related music but i liked also video. And indeed music and video must be match if not looks or sounds or sounds and looks odd.


----------



## Agondonter (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi Eugene! I signed up just to comment on your piece. I loved it. It is just the kind of music I appreciate a lot. I particularly liked the chord pairs towards the end when the brass take over. I think the addition of a tam tam and bass drum would make that part even more effective. And maybe you could also add a celesta to complement the harp and the woodwinds in different parts of the piece.

Thank you for sharing your piece! I enjoyed it a lot and it inspired me a lot! 

Alex


----------



## Grim_Universe (Dec 22, 2017)

@Agodonter sorry for such a late reply, I was with my girlfriend. 
It's very pleasantly to hear such a great comments, because they motivate to make music better. Thank you very much!
Your notes about the orchestration are pretty useful and I'll try to make it better next time.


----------



## Gerald (Dec 22, 2017)

+1! Great work!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow! Very beautiful! A tremendous work has been done for a virtual orchestra. He is alive!


----------



## Grim_Universe (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you very much, guys.


----------



## Kony (Jan 6, 2018)

Love this piece - thank you for sharing! Great video too by the way


----------



## markleake (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm catching up on what I missed over Christmas. This is wonderful. I really like the dynamics and the chords. The structure of the track works so well with that too, and it has a very good sustainted rythm. The dynamics in relation to track structure especially are something I need to work on myself. I get frustrated with myself when writing because of that, so it is really good to hear tracks posted that I can learn from on this.


----------



## Illico (Jan 7, 2018)

Yep, probably one best of the year... congrate Eugene.


----------



## Grim_Universe (Jan 8, 2018)

@Kony @markleake @Illico
Thank you very much! Yesterday I was so drunk that I wrote a huge text array explaining how it is important to me that you liked my work, but then I deleted it. That was too emotional..
I'll post my version of Spitfire music contest soon. I'm not sure about that piece, but we'll see.


----------



## Kony (Jan 8, 2018)

Grim_Universe said:


> @Kony @markleake @Illico
> Thank you very much! Yesterday I was so drunk that I wrote a huge text array explaining how it is important to me that you liked my work, but then I deleted it. That was too emotional..
> I'll post my version of Spitfire music contest soon. I'm not sure about that piece, but we'll see.


Your work is so easy to like. Listening to "White Day Remastered" now - just excellent


----------



## Rudankort (Jan 8, 2018)

This is incredibly good. BTW, I did not see you credited in the movie, why is that? I would argue that shooting time lapses is easier than producing a music track like this.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 29, 2019)

Was just searching for winter-themed music today and came across this again. What wonderful writing, nuanced harmony & realistic synthestration Eugene!

The idea of combining Cinematic Studio Solo Strings + Spitfire Symphonic Strings is genius as well. Did you end up preferring that to Cinematic Studio Strings (the full strings) + Spitfire?


----------



## Grim_Universe (Nov 30, 2019)

@NoamL thank you very much, friend! It is very pleasing to hear such things from people like you 
_Did you end up preferring that to Cinematic Studio Strings (the full strings) + Spitfire? _
Not really. It is one of the experiments I made combining "close and expressive" with "lush and distant". I didnt like Spitfire on its own, but liked the tone of it.


----------

